# I want to hook up my PS2 or XBox to my monitor



## Mugen (May 10, 2006)

_$1,299.00	

or as low as $31 a month
Estimated Ship: Within 24 hours
Free Shipping
23-inch (viewable)
1920 x 1200 optimal resolution
16.7 million colors
DVI Display Connector
2 port USB 2.0 Hub
2 FireWire 400 ports

VESA mount compatible_


Those are it's specs, straight from Mac.com

So my question is, can I hook up my gaming consoles to it? And if so, how would I go about doing it?


----------



## ex2bot (May 11, 2006)

Mugen, 

Welcome to MacOSX.com!

Well, I believe you can hook your game sytem up. But you'll have to get extra hardware. Look at www.elgato.com. The eyeTV 250 allows the PS2 or XBox signal to pass through to your computer and then to your monitor. They claim it will play back in real time.  

It costs a cool $199. That's the only way I know of. Keep in mind your monitor accepts a digital video signal. Your PS2 or XBox outputs only analog video. (The XBox 360, on the other hand, does output digital video.)

Off topic a bit, but I actually have my PS2 hooked up to my $500 Sanyo projector. It's an excellent way to play, though it would be an even more expensive solution for you.

Doug


----------

